# Singlespeed as only bike?



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Tried the search, maybe I didn't do it right. Anyways, just curious, how many folks own (or at least only ride) singlespeed? 

For me, I one a 1x9 and an SS. The SS (bought it in February) gets about 90% of my attention. Been thinking about selling the 1x9 to build up a nicer SS...

Maybe a poll would work:


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

*Both here*

50 50 for me. FS mainly in the Summer months and SS in the Winter months.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Over the years I have only owned SS mtb's and at other times only owned FS geared bicycles. Now I own both and only ride the SS. If I had the cash laying around to do the extensive tune-up my FS needs I might ride it more often. I have enough fun on the SS that the FS is gathering dust, not the good kind.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Almost exclusively SS. But I do take out the old 26" HT (geared) every once in a while. Took it out a couple of days ago and had a blast. If it somehow gets stolen, I'd he perfectly happy with my 3 SS's. But I do have parts to switch one over to a 1x9, if the occasion calls for it. And by that, I mean riding with brute geared beasts where I'd get tore up both up and downhill.


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a roadie and race my road bike on the weekends, but ride my Single speed MTB for just about every other ride. I have a geared MTB but I've put maybe 60 miles on it this whole year (I've ridden 4,400 miles so far this year)


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I almost exclusively ride my single speed. Converted the geared MTB to 1x10 as a compromise, but it still hardly ever gets ridden.

I do ride and race road though, so that does get ridden too.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

I had a 3x9 HT then bought a FS. Then converted the HT to SS and the FS has been collecting lots of dust.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

The last couple of years I've ridden my ONE9 (34/19) SS 99% of the time off road
and a Surly Crosscheck SS (44/13) on the road and my Giant XTC29 (2X10) still has the little "whiskers" on the tires and a layer of garage dust.......and the few times I have riddeen the geared bike I catch myself NOT shifting


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

scyule said:


> and the few times I have riddeen the geared bike I catch myself NOT shifting


That's my big problem / dilemma. Whenever I go out on my geared bike (which is rare!) I adopt my singlespeed philosophy "I'm faster up hills because I don't shift to granny or any easier gears".

The result is that I keep in about a 2:1 ratio on my geared, yet still lug all that weight and complexity around...:madman:


----------



## cms08753 (Oct 12, 2010)

singlespeed on trails, gears on the road


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I had a rigid SS / FS / roadie stable for the better part of two years. My roadie and SS were the primary options so I quit kidding myself and rationalizing a reason to keep the FS and sold it, putting that money into upgrades for the two bikes I rode the most. At this point, I have no requirements for a MTB that I can not cover with my rigid Karate Monkey.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

I have all the bases covered:

Singlespeed road
Singlespeed mountain
26" BMX cruiser
24" BMX cruiser


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

I have two single speeds and a geared bike... The geared bike is nice to have when you are going to completely unfamiliar trails or you are riding with a group that's fast (blasphemy for some).


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Only one rig for me which is ss. Like Pnut'er I have the goods to go 1x8, but have developed a weird phobia that if I go back to gears I'll turn into a *****.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

I ride the geared bike when I haven't been able to do much training but once legs / lungs get broken in, I ride mostly SS...........


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a Fisher SuperFly with sliding drop outs and had a second drop out with a hanger made for it. I tested it once with the 1x10 to just see if it works. The weight and noise is not worth it!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Patterson said:


> That's my big problem / dilemma. Whenever I go out on my geared bike (which is rare!) I adopt my singlespeed philosophy "I'm faster up hills because I don't shift to granny or any easier gears".


I've got the same problem. I split my rides about 50/50 between my rigid ss 29er and hardtail geared 26er, but I ride the 26er just like it's an ss. The only time I shift is to gear up for flats, and I don't think I've used the granny gear all year.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Interesting results so far. Keep them coming.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

cms08753 said:


> singlespeed on trails, gears on the road


+1

Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Mountain bikes are only SS. I own a touring/ rando bike and a road bike, I hardly ride them in favor of my track bike for any road stuff.


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

I have two: 1x9 29er hardtail and SS 29er steel hardtail. I find myself 90% of the time riding my Single Speed. Its just a magical ride. I pretty much only ride the geard bike now for racing. Just not quite strong enough on the SS to race it yet.

Love both my bikes....but my SS gets the majority of my ride time. My road bike is collecting dust!


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

azpoolguy said:


> The weight and noise is not worth it!


No doubt! My SS is soooo quiet!


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragon One & a Solo One. With names like that, how can I ride any thing but single. Been experimenting with coaster brakes, so far so good. We don't have many long down hills, and I don't race.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting responses. Right now, this is my garage:

-'07 MC Flight SS (26", *****es) that is a hardtail during the summer, rigid for the other eight months. This year ten....
-Fuji Tahoe SL 1x8 (sorta) that does minor trail duty, but mainly set up with cross tires for logging road training duties.
-Fixed/Free cross bike. Pretty awesome. Commuting and side trails, mostly.
-SS '07 MC (Um, 26" *****es) for carrying heavier loads. Incidentally, a really great commuter.
-Bontrager OR 1x9. Pretty nice, but getting commuting miles mostly.

I'm heavily leaning towards getting down to two bikes. I might go for a dingle set up on my MC Flight if I can find decent full coverage fenders that I set up with some sort of quick release, and then I'll have a 1x8/9 29er.

I'd love to be able to have one SS bike and call it even, but it is hard to commute, have full fenders, have racks and the like and still have a mountain bike. And because of the mud in these parts, it is difficult to have a tire that does it all. You have mtb tires or you have commuters.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

SS MTB, geared roadie


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Bought a 29er SS to try both SS and the 29er thing, after basically the first ride sold off my 26 geared front suspension bike. 29er SS is my only MTB as of now. I have a geared road bike for well....riding on the road!


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Building my first SS now and anticipate it being one of several SS in my garage. It's an illness already.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

SS mountain
Gear'd CX
Gear'd CX (might convert SS)
SS CX (in pieces right now)
Fixed Track
Gear'd Commuter

For the mountain bikes though............only SS for just about eternity.


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

I recently sold a fixed gear for a geared roadie, so I've got to say I own both. Commuting is done on both. It depends on how the mood is that morning. Mtb is strictly SS.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

SS is enough for me since only ride for short trip and climb. Any 2-4 miles 1-4 hours ride is enough for my ratio.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

SS as only bike? No, its more like bikes as SS only.

1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac (34:17) main commuter/trail
1991 Breezer Sky (34:15) the faster commuter, when i am late for work
1991 Heavy Tools Alu Comp (24:12) the experiment, my first aluminum framed bike
1999 Dyno Air BMX (36:16) the grocery/mail getter


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

I only have/ride SS. I've got one set up rigid for my local Auburn trails with relatively harder (32x18) gearing and one with a front suspension fork with relatively easier gearing (32x20) for the higher country/3hr+ rides. 

No regrets, no looking back. I just rode a week in Bend with no problems nor insurmountable climbs and don't miss nor need the gears.


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

SS MTB
Geared CX


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

has anyone done single chainring with two or three gears in back? I know I risk being 'balled from the SS forum for such a question.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> SS as only bike? No, its more like bikes as SS only.
> 
> 1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac (34:17) main commuter/trail
> 1991 Breezer Sky (34:15) the faster commuter, when i am late for work
> ...


36:16 bmx bike? You're doing it wrong.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

SS 26" Mtb :thumbsup:
SS 29" Mtb :thumbsup:
SS CX :thumbsup:
Geared road


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> 36:16 bmx bike? You're doing it wrong.


so exactly what's the right gearing for bmx? will it be your standard? your friend's? your mom's?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

44/16 is pretty standard. Sounds really slow with 36/16. I ride 28/9 personally.


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

New Niner single speed
Voodoo Hoodoo 26" single speed
Schwinn Homegrown 26" geared
Clark Kent titanium road bike
Trek cruiser

Sold my Santa Cruz FS bike - never rode it, been primarily riding the Voodoo - but it's going away soon - I'm hooked on my Niner!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> 36:16 bmx bike? You're doing it wrong.


I run 32x16.


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

DCS25 said:


> New Niner single speed
> 
> I'm hooked on my Niner!


Nuf Said:thumbsup:


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tell you what - coming off an old, heavy 26" boat anchor SS to a new, 20.5 pound, carbon-forked Niner SS - I'm thinking of selling ALL my other bikes! Between the weight, the ride of the big wheels, going tubeless, the handling, the traction - I've not only had a drink of the KoolAid, I'm swimming in it!

I passed a younger guy on a geared FS bike this morning, in the middle of a steep climb I've never been able to do on a SS before. With the exception of a few long, technical rides around this area (Boise), and my occasional trips to Bend and Moab - I don't really see the need for another bike! And regarding the rigid carbon fork - there's maybe 60 seconds out of my usual 12-15 mile rides where I miss suspension...


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude - you GOTTA keep that Schwinn Homegrown. Its a classic. I had a Schwinn Moab back in the day and lusted after a Homegrown with a SID on it. But yeah, sell all that other stuff.


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK, I was mostly kidding about selling them! I've got a custom-built Hippie Tech SID on the Homegrown, and despite feeling a whole lot heavier now than it used to, it's still a pretty sweet ride! And my wife won't let me sell the cruiser, because that's the only kind of bike she has. And, on occasion, I really do enjoy my road bike. I guess the only one I'll really be getting rid of is the old Voodoo SS...


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

it's not my only bike. I have a backup SS


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Full disclosure: I have a single speed with sliders that will accept a derailleur. When sometimes I feel the need for it, I will convert to a 1x9 and ride with gears for a spell. I use a standard hub so I can do so and spacers for the single cog. 

After a term of geared riding however I always miss the silence and simplicity of the single speed so I peel off the shifter, cable, derailleur and cassette and am back to singlespeed.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I can finally say that I have two bikes again. But one is the Moto SS mtb and the other is my POS Fixie road bike (technically SS).


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

got a 29er SS and a 26er geared


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Just one bike!? Get a rope!*

Wow, first off I'd be pretty sad to have just one bike, but if I did it might have to be my SS 29r.

I'm down to just 4 bikes from 12 a few years ago.

Waltworks Custom SS 29r
Turner 26" geared double squishy
De Rosa lugged steel roadie
Soma Rush Fixie

If I have to have just one bike, can I at least keep two sets of tires?


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

32/16 ss all around bike. 
1x9 hasn't been touched since I got ss


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

cms08753 said:


> singlespeed on trails, gears on the road


+1 but I never use the two easier-than-mtb gears of the road bike. 

Ali


----------



## ruylopez (Jan 14, 2009)

Single for life here in San ****
Ridged 29er 32x18








CrossCheck 39x18


----------



## solo24 (Aug 13, 2011)

I only own a ss mountain bike, but do train on my C-Dale caad 10. 80 % of my training/riding is on the road bike. I will never ride a geared mtn. bike again as I love the singlespeed.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had many SS mountain bikes, several geared mountain bikes, an SS road bike, a geared road bike, an SS cross bike, a geared cargo bike, and I have a new touring bike (which will be geared) on the way. 

I have ridden mountain SS exclusively since my first SS, and will only go back to gears for trail riding if my knees start complaining louder. The SS road bike was a blast around town, but when carrying any reasonable amount of cargo or riding long distances with extended flats, I prefer gears. However, I've been thinking lately that for those purposes a 3x1 drivetrain would be sufficient. 

Until I get bold enough to actually convert one of my bikes to 3x1, I'm going to be converting my SS to 2x2, which I will still consider an SS at heart. I just want to reach the trailhead faster and I'll switch to my trail gear.


----------



## fwinter (Nov 20, 2010)

Flip-flopped from gears to fixed to ss and back many times. This time the switch is stuck on ss mode


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 2 geared and one ss=100% SS


----------



## steve wagner (Apr 26, 2005)

If I had to have just one, it would be SS. Probably some kind of 700c/29er monstercross with room for big rubber, a couple sets of wheels, 

Of course, it would also mean that the overall tenor of my riding would change somewhat, but it might be worth it.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Sologear said:


> I have 2 geared and one ss=100% SS


I've a 10 year old in the house. This means we practice math facts like mofo's. You however, suck at math as far as I can tell.

Enjoy your sleds... no matter the gears.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, enjoy what you enjoy. I have an SS rigid, HT 1x9 and FS 2x9, all 29". Oh, a CX 2x9 doing double duty as commuter. Due to various injuries and recovery this year, I've spent about 70% between the HT and CX and the rest on my SS and FS (what is that, 25%?). The rigid is rough on the wrist injury and the FS is expensive to maintain so it is ridden rarely.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Malibu412 said:


> ... the FS is expensive to maintain so it is ridden rarely.


Werd. Give that **** to me. Proper burial & all, ya know.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

This year I have only ridden my geared bike a few times it is nice to have both but for my 99% of my yearly miles are on the single speed.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

26'er SS. Its all I can afford for now. But one day...

Niner EMD SS build up for the next bike


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Life is good I've got 3 ss's, road, mtb, cc. Now it is the first winter coming that I planned NOT to use my Rohloff rear wheel.


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

I've owned roughly 9 bikes over the last few years and have gotten down to just three, which seems to be perfect for me:
I have a geared road bike
my first mountain bike that I cant sell due to sentimental reasons, has been converted to commuter duty 26" rigid 1x9
and my mountain bike rigid SS 29er, i will not go back to gears for mtb!
I don't care what anyone says they just don't hold up unless you like spending more time cleaning and tuning than riding...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

catanzarite said:


> ...just don't hold up unless you like spending more time cleaning and tuning than riding...


This is originally what got me back into the SS game. I was commuting to and from campus in winter on my front sus, 3*9, 26er with mud tires. I usually took some shortcuts which cut the time down to about 20 min. I would then spend 45 minutes cleaning the cassette and making sure the sus fork stanchions were clean. It just made sense to go to SS and it has since almost comletely replaced my geared rides. I even put together a Blizzard last season, but since I converted my MUSS to 650b the Blizzard just hangs in the garage.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2 geared bikes (one road and one HT) but ride my SS exclusively. I cannibalized the BB7s from my geared bike and haven't put anything back on that one as I don't plan to ride it this year. I'm unsure if I wish to sell it or not?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have 2 bikes XC and DH and they're both SS.


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

I use single speed on the road. Offroad I use geared. I live in Florida, so it's imperative that I have some low gears to give me a 4WD type capability to get through swampy patches and sugar sand. I would like to get a higher end gear setup though.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Lately I've been exclusively using my SS hardtail for singletrack riding. The geared hardtail is collecting dust, I just don't see a point in using it now especially since the SS has the nicer shinier parts! I never understand the SS'er logic that gears are harder to maintain though. The only difference for me is I used to lube my geared chain every two rides and with my SS bikes I never lube the chains. Now if I get myself a full suspension bike I may not be as interested in my SS anymore...

However for commuting purposes I use a geared roadbike.


----------



## Austin_SS (Oct 28, 2011)

No gears for me

2011 Monocog
1983 trek 620 touring bike converted


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

I love my 29er single speed. But having only a hardtail SS MTB? I guess it depends on what types of trail you ride. Do you SS only riders really prefer SS in places like Moab? Or do you just stick to tame trails?


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

blutzski said:


> Do you SS only riders really prefer SS in places like Moab? Or do you just stick to tame trails?


While I haven't been to Moab, I am almost certain I would want to ride my rigid ss 29er. It might not be the fastest bike there but definitely doable. I was reluctant to ride SS in Pisgah (32x18) for the first time last fall but I was surprised with how capable it was, plus it was lighter for the hike-a-bike sections!


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I never understand the SS'er logic that gears are harder to maintain though.


In my experience, every other ride or so I was cleaning between the cogs on my cassette, twice through the season lube the shifter cables, replace the cables every two seasons at least. derailleur adjustments after particularly rough or nasty days. I still lube my chain as often though..



AnonymouseTech said:


> However for commuting purposes I use a geared roadbike.


x 2


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

catanzarite said:


> While I haven't been to Moab, I am almost certain I would want to ride my rigid ss 29er. It might not be the fastest bike there but definitely doable. I was reluctant to ride SS in Pisgah (32x18) for the first time last fall but I was surprised with how capable it was, plus it was lighter for the hike-a-bike sections!


Haven't been to Pisgah so looked up some YouTube video. Nice trails. Looks like what Colorado and Utah riders would consider perfect SS 29er terrain. Kind of like Buffalo Creek here in Colorado. But I can't imagine rides like Porcupine Rim or Mag7 in Moab or alot of the more technical trails in Colorado being any fun on a rigid SS. More for the lack of suspension than the lack of gears. I got a hartail SS 29er since the trail out my back door (Green Mountain) and the trails some of my friends like to ride (like Buffalo Creek) are not very technical and it makes these trails a lot more fun. But I gladly hang it up and take out my 6" travel, 3x9, 26er trail bike when heading to Moab or doing some of the more technical Colorado trails.

Seems the poll would be more informative if it included what types of trails you liked to ride.


----------



## Austin_SS (Oct 28, 2011)

blutzski said:


> But I can't imagine rides like Porcupine Rim or Mag7 in Moab or alot of the more technical trails in Colorado being any fun on a rigid SS. More for the lack of suspension than the lack of gears.


Colorado and Utah mt biking were around long before suspension
What you find fun may not be what us rigid guys define it as


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

Austin_SS said:


> Colorado and Utah mt biking were around long before suspension
> What you find fun may not be what us rigid guys define it as


Thus the reason for my question. Do you SS only guys prefer SS bikes on trails like Amassa Back and Porcupine Rim in Moab? Or do you avoid those types of trails (not your idea of fun)?

Trust me, I was riding Moab and Colorado long before suspension. But it's a whole lot more fun now! But at the same time, suspension took away some of the fun on the more flowey, non-technical trails. That's why I added a 29er SS to the quiver.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

2 bikes both SS. 1 is a Mountain Bike (90's Diamondback conversion), the other is an On One Gimp DJ frame built as big ol' BMX cruiser. Both make me very happy.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Late to the party, I know.....

I currently have four bikes, three geared and one singlespeed, and they all get ridden.
I'm not going to get all evangelical about the SS thing, as sometimes there are places where there is no substitute for having a few lower gears - I can live without the top end speed most of the time.
However, for whatever reason, I enjoy riding the rigid singlespeed the most. It never seems as hard as it should be, some stuff is easier on it and not that much defeats me that doesn't defeat me on a geared bike too.
I did go out on a club ride a couple of weeks ago and everyone else was on geared bikes so, of course, on any flat or slightly downhill smooth sections I was left for dead.
When it came to the climbs though I never seemed to be at any disadvantage, nor on the steep technical rocky descent that had most of them off mincing their way down.
That's nothing to do with riding a singlespeed though, although rigid forks (no brake dive) make that sort of low-speed stuff easier in my opinion.
That, and that I'm an ex trials rider, so I enjoy picking the "magic line".

To sum it up - if I have a good ride on a geared bike I often find myself wishing that I'd taken the SS but I've never come back from a SS ride and wished that I'd had gears.
The result is that I probably ride SS 75% of the time.


----------

